# Wicked Bunny Critter



## wickeddiana (Sep 10, 2007)

For a long time I wanted to draw evil little bunnies. I like the fact that they are evil and cute at the same time. Hehe. 








Wicked Bunny Critter was fun at no time at all. Pretty soon I will have an army of wicked bunnies. Hey, another idea for a fun t-shirt. Wait for it, wait for it. I think I'm going to go and make some right now. 

This critter can be found on t-shirts and gifts in my store. Check it out.


----------

